# The best squats ever?



## ScumRag (Jul 16, 2018)

I've had a few near the top end but the most memorable was one in St. Louis where there were like 5 of us in this 1800's warehouse that backed to the Mississippi River. It was the middle of January so the river was frozen af so we kept warm by (this is crazy) burning coal + logs in our barrell stove. We were far away from any commercial venues & down a steep cliff from residential units so I guess the coal smoke just drifted across the river? Dunno. 

Oh and there were rats too- not as pets so that sucked but my "room" was a dusty old chute that was too slippery for those fuckers to climb but my mates had nasty run-ins with them + omg they bite like motherfuckers! (More on that in a diff story)....

I distictly remember trying to pinch out a loaf on the antiquated toilet system but my balls being nearly frozen on the seat. God that shit sucked but still a great squat.

I heard some rich guy bought it for other rich artists so whoever's got it now has the best spot known to man! Oh + there were caves nearby too. Big ones you could almost drive a car into.


----------



## Jonythan (Jul 30, 2018)

From dec 2017 till may 2018 my friends and I found this abandoned two story squat in the holy cross area of the 9th ward in new Orleans. It was one of the most rewarding experiences of my life, I got to get to know tuba skinny meet holy locust and every old and new friend stumbled thru our place or Decatur arm n arm... idk I'm sure there are better more epic squats, but hey... I love NOLA


I also squatted an abandoned coca cola warehouse from the early days in Tallahassee floooddia... and annnnnd these kids in little rock arkansas.... 

One time
I squatted... 
And popped so good into paper bags

Got pictures on my instgram @happymelted 
.. actually managed too document my last two years, yah like pictures n the best 0f the best n00dz ypu know where to find me!


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Jul 31, 2018)

This is the best squat I've been in to date:

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/stp-cribz.31398/

You can ask @EphemeralStick , @Shwhiskey Gumimaci , @sofarfromhome , @Matt Derrick , and @Geraldo . They were all there with me.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 31, 2018)

Jonythan said:


> Got pictures on my instgram @happymelted



you should post some of those up in our gallery!


----------



## Deleted member 16034 (Aug 1, 2018)

Jonythan said:


> From dec 2017 till may 2018 my friends and I found this abandoned two story squat in the holy cross area of the 9th ward in new Orleans. It was one of the most rewarding experiences of my life, I got to get to know tuba skinny meet holy locust and every old and new friend stumbled thru our place or Decatur arm n arm... idk I'm sure there are better more epic squats, but hey... I love NOLA
> 
> 
> I also squatted an abandoned coca cola warehouse from the early days in Tallahassee floooddia... and annnnnd these kids in little rock arkansas....
> ...



AYYYYEEEEEEEEEE.

I was this fucker's neighbour!


----------



## train in vain (Sep 25, 2018)

Jonythan said:


> . and annnnnd these kids in little rock arkansas....
> 
> !



Curious who you know in little rock


----------

